# Protection (film) écran



## Sam Lébrise (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Alors voilà je possède un iPod touch 5 équipé d'un protège écran (film plastique) ainsi que d'une coque Griffin Survivor (aussi équipe d'un protégé écran).
http://store.griffintechnology.com/ipod/ipod-touch/survivor-ipod-touch-5th-gen
Je voulais donc savoir si le fait d'avoir 2 protection d'écran sur l'iPod pouvais rendre le tactile de l'appareil défectueux?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Avril 2013)

Quel est l'intérêt d'avoir 2 protèges écran ? Celui du griffin suffit amplement !


----------



## badmonkeyman (29 Avril 2013)

Non, ça rendra juste le tactile moins sensible donc moins réactif..

+1 pour le pseudo


----------

